# Mass Vehicle Registration



## murphy82nd (May 31, 2009)

Hey all,
I recently bought a new car in preparation for my new job in MA, as I currently live elsewhere. I plan on moving to MA in a few months. I did not realize at the time of my purchase that the MA government would charge me sales tax on this purchase up to 6 months after it was bought. In addition I already had to register my car in my own state and had to pay the full registration fees through my birthday.

Now when I move I am looking at paying the new registration fees and excise taxes, which I don't mind mind, but also somewhere around $1000 sales tax. I am a recent college graduate and I really don't have that kind of money laying around. I have full insurance and am registered in my current state and have a place with family to use as a residence with a license that doesn't expire for a few years. 

If I wait the remainder of the 6 months left on my sales tax before registering my car in MA, what are the chances I'll get caught and what kind of fine am I looking at? 

Thanks
Murphy


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Let me ask you this to save you a whole lot of trouble: Are you active duty military?


----------



## murphy82nd (May 31, 2009)

No I'm not. I am aware of that loophole, however, as a lot of my family is military.


----------



## murphy82nd (May 31, 2009)

No I'm not, although I am aware of that loophole as a lot of family is/was military.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope this new job pays very well. Otherwise, I couldn't help myself from asking, why the fuck would anyone in their right mind want to move to MA?


----------



## murphy82nd (May 31, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the advice. Gotta ask though, what is the MOVE OVER law? I'm not familiar with most MA laws. I've lived in New England most of my life and I have family in MA, but I personally have never lived there before.

As for why I am moving, to be honest it was the only place I could find a good paying job.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

CONGRATS - you finding a good paying job in MA right now is like winning the lottery. 



murphy82nd said:


> As for why I am moving, to be honest it was the only place I could find a good paying job.


----------

